# TUF 9 - USA v UK Official TUF 9 Thread (may contain spoilers!!!)



## temeura

So, these are the 16 UK guys who will fight for a place in the house.

LIGHTWEIGHTS:

1. Andre Winner 9-2-1

2. Jeff Lawson 12-2

3. Ross Pearson 8-4

4. Martin Stapleton 5-1

5. AJ Wenn 5-2

6. Gary Kelly 2-1

7. James Bryant 2-1

8. Ashley James 0-0

WELTERWEIGHTS:

1. James Wilks 5-2

2. Che Mills 6-1

3. Dave Falkner 2-1

4. Dean Amasinger 4-1

5. Nick Osipczak 3-0

6. Tommy McGuire 5-3

7. Alex Reid 8-8-1

8. James Bateman 0-0

What do you guys think? Who should have made it?

I would have loved to have seen Paul Sass on this.


----------



## marc

This was removed from the forum a while back so thought i'd re-instate it

Full line up

U.S. welterweights

• Ryan Biglar (2-1): Biglar, 24, is a jiu-jitsu fighter originally from Guam who represents the Cobra Kai in Las Vegas.

• Ray Elbe (20-11): A Muay Thai fighter, the 25-year-old Elbe has spent the last three years working on his game in Phuket, Thailand. The most notable man he's faced was Renato Verissimo, who knocked him out in 2003.

• Christian Fulgium (6-2-1): A wrestler, Fulgium represents the Gladiator camp in Lafayette, La.

• DaMarques Johnson (13-6): Johnson took up MMA training while in the military. Training out of Elite Performance in Salt Lake City, Johnson once faced former World Extreme Cagefighting welterweight champion Brock Larson, who submitted him in a 2005 bout.

• Kevin Knabjian (10-3-1): A wrester from Eastern Illinois University, the same school that produced UFC star Matt Hughes, the one-time WEC fighter trains at Gilbert Grappling in Chicago.

• Mark Miller (10-4): A Muay Thai fighter also based in Chicago, Miller trains at Dino Costeas MMA and Toro Muay Thai.

• Jason Pierce (9-0): A one-time collegiate soccer player, Pierce trains with the vaunted Miletich Fighting Systems camp in Bettendorf, Iowa.

• Kiel Reid (8-1): A native of Bettendorf, Reid also trains with Miletich, whose experience includes a 2004 fight against UFC veteran Luigi Fiorvanti.

U.S. lightweights

• Paul Bird (4-1): A striker, Bird trains at Des Moines (Iowa) MMA. He has fought in the Midwest Cage Championships promotion.

• Santino DeFranco (13-4): A wrestler and jiu-jitsu specialist, DeFranco has experienced fighting in the now-defunct International Fight League. He also helped coach Efrain Escudero, the TUF 8 winner.

• Jason Dent (19-9): A submission specialist, Dent runs his own gym in Mentor, Ohio, at Griffon Brawl. He is a UFC veteran who has losses to Roger Huerta and Gleison Tibau.

• Cameron Dollar (4-1): Dollar trains in Colorado Springs, Colo., and is a former teammate of TUF alums Cory Hill and Noah Thomas.

• Tom Hayden (4-0): A submission fighter, Hayden is trained by popular UFC veteran Jorge Gurgel in West Chester, Ohio.

• Waylon Lowe (5-2): Lowe, 28, also fights for Gurgel.

• Josh Souder (7-2): A member of Team Prodigy, Souder has faced castmate Jason Dent in 2005, losing by TKO.

• Richie Whitson (4-0): A native Alaskan who trains with Team Quest in Temecula, Calif., Whitson is a heavy-handed striker.

• U.S. coach Dan Henderson: A two-time Olympic wrestler, Henderson is the only man to have simultaneously held two weight-class championships in PRIDE. He was the organization's light heavyweight and middleweight champion and is one of the top fighters in the UFC.

U.K. welterweights

• Dean Amarasinghe (4-1): A grappler from Nottingham, England, Amarasinghe trains at Rough House Gym.

• James Bateman (2-1): A striker, Bateman trains at Grimsby NHB in Grimsby, England.

• David Faulkner (2-1): A member of the Wolfslair team that features U.K. coach Michael Bisping and UFC star Quinton Jackson, Faulkner is a submissions expert.

• Tommy Maguire (5-2): The 20-year-old Maguire is a striker who works with the Tsunami Gym in Wisbech, England.

• Che Mills (7-2): A tall welterweight at 6-foot-2, Mills works with ex-UFC fighter Mark Weir's Range Fighting Gym.

• Nicholas Osipczak (3-0): Osipczak trains in London with Pancrase UK. He's finished all of his fights in the first round.

• Alex Reid (10-9-1): Reid, 33, trains in London with the London Shoot Fighters. He's faced notable opponents such as Murilo Rua, Tony Fryklund, Dave Menne and Jorge Rivera.

• James Wilks (5-2): Trained by veteran Eric Paulson in Orange County, Calif., the 30-year-old Wilks is a striker.

U.K. lightweights

• James Bryan (3-1): A striker, Bryan, 25, is from Somerset, England.

• Dan James (3-0): A striker from Swansea, Wales, he's finished two of his three pro bouts.

• Gary Kelly (2-1): A striker, the 25-year-old Kelly trains alongside Bisping and Jackson at Wolfslair in Liverpool, England.

• Jeff Lawson (13-2): A submission fighter with 12 finishes, Lawson trains with Team Bulldog in Dorset, England.

• Ross Pearson (9-3): A striker, Pearson trains at Sunderland Jiu-Jitsu & MMA Club in Sunderland, England.

• Martin Stapleton (5-1): A Muay Thai fighter, Stapleton is a product of Quannum Combat Arts.

• A.J. Wenn (7-2): A well-rounded fighter from the Tsunami Gym, Wenn is from Cambs, England.

• Andre Winner (9-2-1): Winner is a member of the Rough House team in London and is coming off a loss and a draw in his two fights prior to appearing on the show.

• U.K. coach Michael Bisping: Bisping was the light heavyweight winner on Season 3 of "The Ultimate Fighter." He has gone on to become one of the world's top middleweights. His only loss was a disputed decision to current UFC light heavyweight champion Rashad Evans.

Obviously not all of these will/have made it onto the show but thoughts???


----------



## rob

interested that Che made it, was the muts nuts in cage rage, could do well.


----------



## temeura

Does anyone know when this starts on UK TV?


----------



## lummo

temeura said:


> Does anyone know when this starts on UK TV?


Not sure, but on Gareth Davies blog, he said there should be some interesting news regarding the televising of the show that he will reveal later in the week. Hopefully on terestrial tv!


----------



## temeura

It will be on Setanta.


----------



## spitfire

I hope its not on setanta. I furkin hate that company. Im seriously thinking about going back to watching every thing on my pc.


----------



## Si-K

how did they decided this lot??? UK mainly striking based and most of them have only had a couple of fights - so how did that work? - guessing your coach/manager put you forward and they went thru the apps?.


----------



## temeura

It'll definitely be on Setanta, they are the sole broadcaster for all things UFC. I have Virgin TV, so I get it free, but it must be a pain for those who don't have Virgin.

The Spike TV producers have the final say on who gets through, so personality will play a big part. We do look quite inexperienced compared to the USA team but as Amir Sabdolah (sp?) showed last year, experience counts for little in these shows.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Looks like another round of downloading will start soon!


----------



## kainer2

Si-K said:


> how did they decided this lot??? UK mainly striking based and most of them have only had a couple of fights - so how did that work? - guessing your coach/manager put you forward and they went thru the apps?.


There was an open tryout in London back in October i think. To enter you had to send it an application form and i think a photo. Fighters could do it themsleves. However our company did the applications and sent in fighter cv's and stuff.

The tryouts you had your photo taken and everyone did a 1 minute grappling bout. Fighters were then picked to go on to the striking round or told to go home there and then. That took about 3-4 hours. Then in afternoon there was striking on the pads for about a minute or 2. Then guys either advanced or went home. In the evening there were interviews for those who were still there, they ended late and there were then call backs.

Guys who were called back and interviews elsewhere and that's about it.

You could also send in an application form direct if you missed the tryouts and you had to send in a video interview of yourself. We did that for our guys too,


----------



## Si-K

Nice one - many thanks for the reply... I just wondered, as pointed out some of the fighters experience was fairly inexperienced even compared to most of the guys we see in the local events in Liverpool ...I guess they either did not enter or simply did not make the cut.:happy:


----------



## kainer2

Si-K said:


> Nice one - many thanks for the reply... I just wondered, as pointed out some of the fighters experience was fairly inexperienced even compared to most of the guys we see in the local events in Liverpool ...I guess they either did not enter or simply did not make the cut.:happy:


There were quite a few scousers at the try outs.

But i know that some CG regulars didn't go down there or send in an application form. But that's their choice !

We have 3 guys there, so i'm not complaining. Shame Wallhead didnt make the cut, but so is life


----------



## AlanS

How did Jimmy Wallhead not make this list but Alex Reid can? My mind is boggling on this on.


----------



## kainer2

AlanS said:


> How did Jimmy Wallhead not make this list but Alex Reid can? My mind is boggling on this on.


There is no justice in MMA !

I keep saying it


----------



## ODX

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/gareth_a._davies/blog/2009/03/26/maia_wanted_bisping_fight_to_appear_as_coach_on_tuf_9___

TUF 9 airs weekly on Virgin 1 from Sunday April 5, with mid-week repeats on Setanta Sports on Wednesdays.


----------



## temeura

Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Chard

It start on the 5th of april on virgin 1 channel 121 sky

channel 119 virgin media and channel 20 freeview

*at 11 pm*

UK ALL THE WAY BABY!!!LOL:yes:


----------



## rob

how did setanta let that happen?


----------



## temeura

I read somewhere that they are sharing it.

I think it is showing on both channels.


----------



## Chard

yes come on the uk!!!:happy:


----------



## lummo

Can't wait


----------



## marc

awesome Setanta are shit


----------



## spitfire

marc said:


> awesome Setanta are shit


Ill 2nd 3rd and 4th that


----------



## tam

I wasn't going to bother with this series until the last couple of episodes, but if its on virgin for free then i can see myself watching it all. Plus, if its on virgin i would guess its going to be on catch up too, so no excuses for not watching now...haha.


----------



## JonnyH

Rooting for Ross Pearson =)


----------



## Chibi Sean

I'll be downloading this. 11pm Sunday just isn't a viable option.


----------



## spitfire

According to the tv listings it is not on virgin1 on sunday at 11pm. Re freeview..

Thankfully ill have cable istalled this week.


----------



## JonnyH

Yeah i noticed that aswell according to my tv guide " Sexcetra " will be on =/


----------



## tam

Just had a quick scan for it on onthebox.com and zero virgin1 action for TUF as far as their listings go. Not on on sunday or wednesday which were the days the article said virgin1/setanta would air the show.

edit-

Just had a look on uk.ufc.com and the banner there has the virgin1 logo on and says Sunday at 11. Odd shit.


----------



## spitfire

That may well be the US airing time.


----------



## tam

Why would they put US air time on a UK banner? Plus it airs in the US tonight.

The ad down the right hand side of the page has a bit more info:



> The Ultimate FighterÂ® Team USA vs Team UK
> 
> Episode 1 BANGERS AND MASHERS on Virgin 1
> 
> Sunday 11pm GMT


----------



## temeura

It's definitely on Virgin 1, Sunday at 11pm.


----------



## paddyshotgundavies

yea defo on virgin 1 sunday at 11pm coz ive got it on series record if that helps pal


----------



## spitfire

Ill check it out again. cheers


----------



## tam

Nice one merging the TUF threads whoever that was 

SPOILER ALERT!

SPOILER ALERT!

So i couldnt restrain myself and ended up dling ep1.

I wont give too much away in case others want to chime in once it airs here but i will say, judging by the airtime Jeff Lawson got, i think he gets to the semi-finals.

Edit - My welterweight pick is James Wilks

END OF SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## marc

tam said:


> Nice one merging the TUF threads whoever that was


Me :happy:

im going to wait till it airs over here - i ended up watching them all online last time in the shop but the shops a bit too busy to do that now so i'll just watch em as they come - just spotted its now showing as being broadcast on virgin http://www.virgin1.co.uk/tv-listings/?d=2&t=4 cant find anything on setanta though, are they going to share the viewings or something?


----------



## fo0

Without really saying too much about it i have to say I wasn't really too impressed with our UK fighters , yeh they did what they were supposed to but I didn't see that "oomf" needed , i cudnt see alot of momentum around them. Just my view ,however i hope they do well against the U.S team


----------



## Jamie 'Ghost' Eccleson

very very true and the cockyness of some of the fighters was astonishing  

i hope we do win Team UK wooooo


----------



## SanshouMatt

Dan Henderson looked as unimpressed as I was, Bisping was really hyping his mates. Can't say I was massively impressed, one surprise upset with Che but he was def not on form.

That said the trail for next week's show looked like the yanks were piss poor...


----------



## rob

where you all watching it?


----------



## EVO_US

I am guessing most of you realize the TUF 9 final is already set and the show is finished taping. I won't spoil it for you other than to say the results are shocking.


----------



## EVO_US

Quote from Dana White

Season 9 was (expletive) awesome. It's the craziest season ever. First of all, it has the best fights, the best fights ever in The Ultimate Fighter history. You know how ever season the fighters fall into this team thing - my team, we hate your team thing? They fall into that (expletive). We're nine seasons and they get in there and it's this crazy 'Lord of the Flies' thing. Never has it been worse than when it's country versus country. When I say that, not only was it bad with the fighters, the coaches were even worse."


----------



## kainer2

I was pretty impressed....Winner, Pearson, Stapleton looked good

I was happy


----------



## JonnyH

Pearson!!!


----------



## temeura

I had Che Mills as my favourite to win. My powers of deduction once again show a truly staggering insight into the world of MMA.


----------



## marc

Pearson looked good, surprised mills never done better


----------



## DanMMA

it looks like we were simply more prepared and wnat it more than the US team... looking forward to Dunie's brother to make his mark...

www.trojanfreefrighters.webs.com

Dan MMA


----------



## marc

Just watched Episode 2 online after missing it this week - i was more impressed with the talent of the uk tbh, some of the american where quite sloppy - why did a guy who had spent 3 years trainining and living in thailand look mediocre in the standup -Try to take somebody down? and Duley land on his back mounted and get the living snot punched/elbowed and choked out of him??

The Fuzzy haired Ginger looked pretty good, looked crap for a few minuted then got into his stride

For anyone that hasnt seen it

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/ufc/tuf-9-episode-2/index.html


----------



## tam

I wouldn't bother with ep 3. Not a lot going on apart from junie's brother being a cock for half an hour and then two fights that weren't great. Read a recap if you want to know who wins the fights but it just felt like a waste of time to me.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Yeah, ep three was really lame, Junie's brother was a load of old shit and just trying to be his brother. Felt like they were padding an episode and trying to make something out of Junie Jr.. UFC freak show brothers?

All round the UK guys do look more up for it. Felt sorry for the lad who knocked himself out but them's the breaks.


----------



## 1927

Glad that Browning is out of it...

what an absolute tw*t he was.....just like his brother


----------



## spitfire

he aint just a twat. He cant fight either. He just fell on the floor and gave up.


----------



## 1927

spitfire said:


> he aint just a twat. He cant fight either. He just fell on the floor and gave up.


Yep...forgot to mention that bit :rofl:


----------



## tam

Ep 4 was really good. Training, watching tape, some pissing about and a good fight. Hope the rest of the series is to this standard.


----------



## spitfire

I had nerves for the brit before his fight. Great kick. Shin in ya face,good night. Which did the most damage the shin or the canvas.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Really good fight, great to see Nick get the win, have to say I was really hyped for the fight for once, I guess the team UK vs Team USA thing may actually be instilling some team spirit in me! LOL

Next week should be good, that idiot who didn't actually win his fight (other dude who was far better knocked himself out)is up can't wait to see the smug beaten out of him!


----------



## marc

Really impressed with That fight excellent win for Team UK, Nick showed some good skills good high kick too KTFO!!!!


----------



## SanshouMatt

Mark Miller did not look a well bunny after that kick! LOL


----------



## tam

I liked the way they included Miller asking about Nick's kicking. That must really have rubbed salt in the wounds when he watched it back.


----------



## LWB

I really enjoyed that fight. More than any other TUF fight in recent memory. Rally good finish, was delighted the UK got off to a good start.


----------



## 1927

Cracking knock out....

Really enjoying this series especially as there is a bunch of british fighters in there....... never cared who won before now...

found myself bouncing round the living room when he floored him last night....

i was luving it ..... misses was looking at me stupid though


----------



## spitfire

Hmmm.. what like Tigger..or maybe Zebadee.


----------



## 1927

More like Tigger if im honest :yes:


----------



## tam

Ep 5 was another good one. Two fights, not as much emphasis on training but also less pissing about in the house so evened out. Won't say anything about fights yet, but both worth watching. Started to feel a bit too produced after about half way but i guess that comes with the wonders of reality tv.


----------



## marc

Well we do have spoilers in the Title so im throwing a spoiler in, if you dont want to know

*SPOILER ALERT!!*

First uk Loss Dean amasinger was caught in Triangle by Damerques whatever his name is...dont like him bit of a cock in my opinion

Felt sorry for Dean he was gutted

Bisping went missing, wasnt even cageside for Deans fight, where was he??


----------



## tam

I think its going to be something reasonable. Its not like the production crew wouldnt have tried to contact him and they would have a schedule to all the filming/fights.

I hope someone severely beats that Demarques guy, hes a total pr**k.

Two fights again next week too?! Is this season shorter? They had 1 extra for American house fights but now two, two fight episodes, so they're -1 now?


----------



## marc

TUF 9 Episode 6

Enjoy

http://www.mmashare.com/tuf-season-9-episode-6---full-video-and-fights-t6006.html


----------



## 1927

I know you shouldnt judge a book by its cover but that Dean comes across a bit of a geek, and the balled patch in the mohawk is shocking.... :yes:

was sick as a pig when "stapes" got submitted... those fcuking american producers are winding us up giving the impression he was going to walk all over him, they pick and choose what bits go in very wisely...

the same way they give the impression team UK were going to walk all over team US at beginning..

anyway...rant over.... got a win over that toothless mo fo tonight at least !


----------



## temeura

Is it me or does Jason Pierce have a bit of a man crush on Dave Faulkner?


----------



## SanshouMatt

Loved watching that tosser get his teeth knocked out esp after demarques offered to p[ay him $100 for every tooth of James' HE knocked out.. LOL wonder if demarques will give Wilks the cash instead. Nice to see the two smuggest and most annoying yanks really hacked off at the loss..


----------



## Adam S

pierce definately has some man love for faulkner...haha! but seriously should be an interesting fight...faulkners sub in the elimination match was sick, but bisping was going on about how he really lacks confidence...really hope we clean sweep the last 3 fights...sure its not going to happen...any predictions for the the last 3 fights?

I think with ross and jeff whoever fights the ginger american (can't remember his name) will lose(mainly cause i see the u.s winning one of the last 3 and he looked the best...although pretty wild and sloppy technique wise!)...whoever fights jason dent will win...thought dent looked pretty average against browning

and i'd say faulkner beats pierce via submission

thoughts?


----------



## Adam S

tuf 9 episode 7

http://www.mmatko.com/tuf-season-9-episode-7-complete-video/

enjoy!


----------



## Jamie 'Ghost' Eccleson

Pierce wont even fight thats my oppinion

like you said too much man love lmao


----------



## Luvshak

Before this season, I had never bothered to watch the ultimate fighter, but I have to say that I have been quite addicted to this season. However, and I dont know if its just me, but does anybody else here want to see either DeMarques Johnson, or Cameron Dollar get taken down and have there face smashed in? I'm sorry lol but they both annoy the hell out of me. It is going to be interesting to see if Bisping smacks DeMarques on the next show.


----------



## SanshouMatt

DeMarques is an utter douche nozzle, somone has to give him a proper beating. Pierce is a waste of space, you can see it in him, it's over for him already, doubt he'll fight.


----------



## danbar

faulkner what a cock!!!!!!!! he was a let down in his most recent fight. he gave up and refused to come out for the 3rd round. Literally, he was gassed after the 1st round and he's meant to be our best fighter. did he not do any cardio training for the fight or what?? what an excuse!! if he fights like that he shouldnt be aloud to train at wolfslair!!!!!!!!!! Nicholas Osipczak to win he's awesome


----------



## madison

:nerd:This is now being repeated on ESPN.


----------

